# Winter mode



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

I have finally got around to putting the winter wheels on...
If it wasn't for a NAAC winter driving school on Jan 31-Feb 1 I would probably still be driving around with my summer setup








i have decided to clean the wheels up a bit, so I have stripped the paint and re-painted them in flat black. 

I think they came out fine...for $25 worth of supplies+some elbow grease










_Modified by dubrmine at 8:02 PM 1-23-2009_


----------

